# Ash The Fish Catcher



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I recently aquired 2 super-red reticulated rbp from Ash AKA TheFishCatcher.

He sent the fish out Wednesday or Tuesday as planned via Airborne Express. I was away in cleveland all week but instructed my roomate to retrieve the package and assimilate the fish. I could not get a hold of my roomate until Friday and when I asked him if he recieved the package he said NO.

Well, I contacted Ash and apparently there was a problem with the apartment number. Despite Ash writing LEAVE @ DOOR on the shipping label, when the people came the first time, they did not leave it and took it back.

When I came home this morning, I found the package on my counter unopened. Apparently my roomate recieved it last night on his way out of the apartment for Friday festivites. He asked the Airborne Express people why on earth they hadnt left it when it says so right on the label. He was in a major rush so he put the box on the counter and left.

I got home around 11am Saturday (the fish were shipped TUESDAY!, correct me if i am wrong Ash), opened the package, and saw 2 lively super reds swimming around the bag. They are in my tank and doing great!

Just wanted to share that Ash knows how to pack his fish as they lived for quite a few days in that little box!

mike


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn what a story, congrats.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If Ash would comment on exactly when he shipped them cause i really dont know....i just know they were alive and well when i got here 3-4-5 days later.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> instructed my roomate to retrieve the package and assimilate the fish.


Is your rommy a Borg?
















Glad it all worked out Mike. How many super reds does this make for you?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

3 now. with a green natt and a tern. Moving to 125g in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im very happy for you Xenon, and i hope the best of luck with you fish, i to also would like to know when he shiped them. Glad they were a ok, and you do seem pleased with your fish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn what did he do put a oxygen tank in there?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> damn what did he do put a oxygen tank in there?


 seriously! how the hell could they live that long?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont know, George said if packed well they can live a while. Looks like they were packed well because at the EARLIEST he shipped them Thursday.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

that really is an amazing story both for u and me , i really was surprised about what happend in this situation myself wow , i guess i can say im a natural







lol ok by now your thinking to yourself , well when did u ship them dam it , ok it was wensday for a thursday arival , im glad they made it , Ash (TheFishCatcher) now i feel like showing off lol


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

fishcatcher what is your story? do you catch fish and then sell them and stuff? This might be a stupid question. How much would a juvenile super red be then?


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

yes i do catch fish, (out of the tank there in) lol just kidding had to say it , yes i do have some super reds left pm me if interested


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

what is the dif with rbp's and super reds? Just a larger brighter red right? Are there different species and stuff in super red category. What are the yellow terns? They are really nice looking.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats Mike!!!

Ash does seem to get great reviews just as B. Scott did when he first started out distributing. Now if I can only get my 100 gal so that I can get a taste of Ash's great business


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

ready when u are RHomZiLLA , thanks


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one mike and ash glad to hear they made it ok it sounds like one hell of a packing job







.
dixon


----------

